# siberian husky - what food is best??



## cath_midds (May 10, 2009)

hi, im currently looking after a siberian husky whos about 3 months old. At the moment we are feeding her both dried food and a bit of meat. This is upsetting her stomach as every few days she isnt solid when she goes to the toilet. 

i was wondering if anybody knows what is best to feed this type of dog and if there is specific foods which we should be feeding her.

thanks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

one of my huskies was just the same until i changed her to Arden Grange, lamb & rice, huskies are extremely efficient with their food they need less than breeds of a similar size so becareful not to over feed as this will also cause her to be loose.

many dont do well on dry food containing wheat


----------



## cath_midds (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> one of my huskies was just the same until i changed her to Arden Grange, lamb & rice, huskies are extremely efficient with their food they need less than breeds of a similar size so becareful not to over feed as this will also cause her to be loose.
> 
> many dont do well on dry food containing wheat


can this only be bought over the internet or is it avaliable in shops?

how much do you think is best for her for while she is still little?

thanks


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Many sibe pups go through the "squits" phase. It is often, but not always, the result of overfeeding. We feed our dogs on "Best Choice" - a good quality complete food produced in Germany and have been extremely impressed with the results. We are currently fostering two rescue pups - one 11 weeks and the other 3 months (ish), both of whom came in undernourished (the older one was skeletal with no muscle at all as a result of ill-treatment). We have been fostering the younger pup for two weeks and it has already put on considerable weight - so much so, that although it is half the size of the 3month old, it outweighed the older pup when she arrived a week ago. Both pups are looking really good now. The way we get round the "squits" issue is to give them occasional raw chicken wings, which have a miraculous effect on solidifying the pooh. A daily probiotic yoghurt drink (plain flavoured) like Actimel also helps considerably.

Mick


----------



## dralionagogo (May 11, 2009)

home cooked meals, or those that simulate them, are the best. red meat is generally not as easy on the belly as chicken, turkey, or lamb is. avoid white rice and opt for brown. i hear a lot of owners of food-sensitive dogs complain about reactions to red #40, i think its #40. avoiding dyes altogether is a good idea. check out Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost for a well-balanced food w/your dogs specific needs in mind.


----------

